# Co-op boarding



## paintsrule2 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have a few stalls that I allow for "reduced fee" boarding. In this instance, the boarder provides their own hay and grain and clean their own stalls 7days/wk. I provide the labor to feed and turn out, sheet/blanket when necessary and provide the sawdust. The few boarders who take advantage of this are free to make arrangements among themselves, as long as the stalls get cleaned every day. I also have the cleaning equipment available to them. If it breaks from normaly wear, then I replace it. If they break it doing something other than normal, then they replace it. I have a good group that is honest and work hard to care for their animals well. I live on site and feed 2x day with a final night check and always notify if something looks amiss. I also handle coordinating vet/farrier, etc so that those who want something done, can be fit into those schedules.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What is "co-op boarding" ?


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm with sky never heard of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hadn't heard about co-op boarding, but basically a co-op is operated on a not-for-profit basis, in that all profits are reinvested to create member benefits (including reduced rates, upgrades in services etc). Members all pay a joining fee (which means you technically own a share in the organisation and have voting rights). I'd think a boarding co-op would be the same.

Just gotta say, I love coops and mutuals (similar type of organisation), think they're fantastic.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Prinella said:


> I'm with sky never heard of it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have also not heard of co-op boarding...that is why I love this site..it is amazing, and sometimes frightening(not here) what other people in the horse world are doing. thanks for the education..hope more people respond who have experienced co-op boarding


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I *LOVE Co-Op*!

The co-op boarding I do (and have done at a similiar barn in New Jersey) is:

- Pay for the stall. Like 125+ a month
- Purchase on feed, hay and grain
- Take turns with other boarders feeding

I have 2 horses and only have to feed 3 times a week on the schedule, which takes me 30 minutes tops. It works out really well, and I have more control over my horse's, which I like. Everyone is responsible for blanketing their own horses, or cleaning their own stalls. 

Once a month or so we have a barn day to make sure everything is cleaned up. We all worm the same thing at the same time.. and usually a lot of us share a vet call or ferrier call.

*It takes a group of responsible people to pull it off*, because no one wants to worry about what another boarder is or isn't doing when its their turn to feed. 

We have huge pastures so don't need to spend a lot on hay, except in the winter. We usually all chip in for a huge load, and help put it all away in the loft.. and buy round bales or something and split the cost between the amount of horses.

The first barn I did this at, a woman had rented the barn and opened it up to co-op boarding. As the 'manager' she was responsible for doing the schedule, and maintaining the land. We did help as much as we could, offering a hand when it came to fxiing fences, etc.
The one I am at now, the barn owner lives on property and his kids have 2 horses, so they're mixed into the rotation of feeding and do full maintance of the land.


----------

